# Cedar Key fl



## jonterr

Hey guys. Just wondering if any of you live or fish for reds in or around cedar key. Wondering if the reds are there yet? I may be going down there from the mts of n e ga on oct 3 for the weekend ! Would like some info ! Thanks Jon


----------



## DuckNut

Didn't know they ever left.

Tons of oyster beds, so bring your neighbors boat with you - 

I have never had problems asking the locals at the fish dock where the reds were.


----------



## jonterr

Sorry, just saw your post! I've been there 4 times with a guy that grew up around Bronson, and shell mound boat ramp is the only place he ever put in! The weekend im going, is gonna be low tide 830 am, i know what the water looks like at that ramp at low tide, there aint none! I was looking on google earth, wondering about the ramp on the left, across a bridge, before you get to town, wondering if i can put in there at low tide, ir should i just wait on water at shell mound, and fish where im a little familiar with the place?
Thanks, Jon!


----------



## DuckNut

Put in at the ramp right in town - I think the one in the corner is still open and there is plenty of water. A short idle to the NE will get you in the oysters, behind the airport under the bridge (be careful!!!) or zip out to the islands to the S


----------



## menzor29

I get in and out of there quite often number 4 bridge is a good place to put in low or high tides. Did these pics for my friend who came to visit but i ended up having to work but i made these for him to give an idea of what he should be looking at on his lowrance.
 
This pic is how you should go left and stay right do not try to cut straight you will be all kinds of out of luck.

this is just the channel you will see boats so no prob here. 
This pic shows the destination being the preacher hole in my personal opinion the best place to get into some reds and everything else. lots of grass and oyster mounds. 
At all costs i would stay way the hell away from shell mound that place is a locals trap nothing but airboats and non locals  who dont know anybetter use this ramp not saying it cant be done but only for ones that know the area for quite sometime use it. ive made the mistake on my kayak once so i cant imagine my boat.  
The fishing is pretty good right now but if your really wanting to get into some shallow water red's action the weather needs to cool off a little more for the big monsters to start creeping back into the flats around cedar key.


----------



## jonterr

Thanks for the pics SoCountry!
Yep, my friend can haul butt throuhg all the islands and preachers hole at dark , but im skittish about it, and dang sure dont wanna spend the nite out there!
Hows the fishin around rattlesnake key?
Would i be better to try there in my 17 ft tiller steer, than to try to go to the heys way the heck out in the ocean?


----------



## menzor29

when you exit that channel and head north towards preachers hole any detour you make towards shore in and out of the creeks should produce fish just be mind full of your tides.
those keys hold fish for sure i take my 16ft tiller IPB out everywhere and don't see why your 17 wouldn't do fine. 
i like to put in at horseshoe beach and go out a couple miles on a nice day to the grass flats catching trout if my wife is coming along, and thats only time i head west honestly. otherwise Im poling and hunting in around the oyster bars. Lately ive been trying to get big uglies on fly, makes for a very frustrating and sometimes rewarding day.


----------



## jonterr

Thanks a lot SoCounty, nice to have helpful replies. Thanks for the info!


----------



## jonterr

Just to be sure, so, there is water in the channel all the way to the # 4 bridge boat ramp even at low tide, right?


----------



## jonterr

Whats the star by the topic mean ?
And , is there water to the ramp even at low tide? Only reason im asking is because i dont know, and dont want to find out there aint, a mile from the ramp! Ha


----------



## menzor29

there is water just stay right! lol


----------



## jonterr

Will do!


----------



## anytide

go there on a neg. low tide and launch/ idle around and youll know how its all laid out and plan your attack.
take some mental notes /pix etc.


----------



## jonterr

Thats what i plan to do next fri am!


----------



## Hungrygator

Reds are always there lol. Everywhere. If you are not fimiliar with area do not consider putting in at other ramps unless you have an airboat. Put in at city ramp


----------

